# NewBie : Salary + benefits question



## kris73

This forum has wonderful information. 

I am trying for a Job in Dubai and had given couple of interviews. I would like to know how Salary+benefits work in Dubai. 

1) Do they pay benefits(Housing, travel ,Health insurance etc) to you thru pay check? or Do they pay it to landlord or respective party directly?

Above info would help me decide whether i should negotiate for more basic salary or for more benefits or both . 

Thank You very much for your help


----------



## sandypool

I think it varies TBH. Employers such as the airlines will pay you a basic with housing allowance, schooling as extras (which are generally non negotiable). There are other companies that do the same but from what I have read on here the full package like that is becoming more and more rare. 

In my situation I have a housing allowance from which I pay rent. The rent it lower than my allowance and so I am lucky enough to pocket the difference. Other companies will pay the landlord direct or may have company housing. Schooling can be quite expensive. I have colleagues who need to top up their schooling fees form their wages, but then a good education for your Kid is worth it I suppose.

Other companies will pay you a wage which includes all allowances and so you will pay rent etc. from your wage, so the lower your rent the more that you can take home.

Sorry to be vague but as with everywhere else your companies method of remuneration can vary lots. I even had a friend who's pay was entirely commission based - she is great at sales so did well but I couldn't handle the stress personally!

If you hint at what you are looking for someone in the industry here may be able to give you a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## kris73

I had interview with Emirates airlines for IT technical manager level position. if anyone knows how emirates airlines pay salary and bebefits, It would be great help for me. Thanks for your response @sandypool


----------



## Andy Capp

What grade at Emirates?

They pay your travel allowance each month, your kids school fees direct (if in Dubai, if elsewhere you need to claim them), they used to pay your housing in 2 lumps, once every 6 months.

This is roughly correct for basic salary only.

Grade-16
38,228-79,680
Grade-15
28,416-49,159
Grade-14
21,581-37,120
Grade-13
18,108-30,965
Grade-12
15,837-26,923
Grade-11
13,724-23,193
Grade-10
11,504-19,328
Grade-9
9,148-15,278
Grade-8
7,802-12,952
Grade-7
6,059-9,998
Grade-6
4,697-7,703
Grade-5
3,510-5,721
Grade-4
2,243-3,634
Grade-3
1,693-2,742
Grade-2
1,301-2,108
Grade-1
1,051-1,703


----------



## kris73

not sure about the grade yet. I had interview few days back and waiting for their response. I am just collecting info in case everything goes well and get an offer. Thank you for your response Andycapp. Information you provided will help me a lot.


----------



## sandypool

Although I am at an company further south, and it may not apply to all grades I believe Emirates now only provide housing allowances for those purchasing a property and company accomodation for those not. Andy can perhaps confirm this though?


----------



## Andy Capp

sandypool said:


> Although I am at an company further south, and it may not apply to all grades I believe Emirates now only provide housing allowances for those purchasing a property and company accomodation for those not. Andy can perhaps confirm this though?


I can't mate, i left EK over 3 years back, they were talking then about just giving allowance for grade 10s and above, dunno what happened.

Glad I left to, but that's a different story!


----------



## Elphaba

I have quite a few clients who work for Emirates and they all have their accommodation provided, not an allowance.

-


----------



## kris73

Position description says they provide following " this managerial role also has excellent leave and health care packages, accommodation, power and water paid for, along with transport benefits, life insurance and other employee benefits making the role attractive to high performers.".

BTW How is it working for Emirates airlines? Any feedback

Thank You


----------



## SBP

Ask fatenhappy as he works for Emirates and he gets an allowance


----------



## thedevil007

Emirates Airline's pay structure compared to its size is very low.
If your'e gettin better offers from other companies, I prefer you not to go for Emirates then. But if Emirates the only option at the moment, then entering at a managerial level is good. But make sure your grade is no less than Grade 9
If your intrested in the airline industry then try Etihad, they pay almost double the salary than Emirates


----------



## saima1215

I was actually looking to work for Emirates. I have applied to various position online but never got any response. They're so overloaded with applications that it's difficult to really get through without a reference. If anyone can help me get a position I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## thedevil007

One basic thing u require here to enter in any big company " WASTA "


----------



## kris73

what is "WASTA"?????


----------



## thedevil007

back support or links of someone within the HR or higher management.


----------



## saima1215

Is there anyone on this forum who can help me out with that. I just started working for Gargash Insurance. It's a sales job and it's strictly commission. The market out here is so different and i'm not quite comfortable working in sales. The only reason I took this job is because I couldn't find anything else for the past 8 months. Can somebody please help me out?


----------



## cati

kris73 said:


> what is "WASTA"?????


connections!


----------



## Miss Maha

LOOOOOOOOOL how can be my Wasta ( connections ) i wanna job there too


----------

